# Species Id Please



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

The inside of the mouth is red








Edit sorry wrong forum


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

I'd say a Sanchezi


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

X2. Nice!


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Looks like a crazy sanchezi


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Yeah I'm not buying it. Locust knows what it is. He just showing it off.lol. I don't blame ya he's nice! Have any more pics?


----------



## ANDONI (Jul 11, 2004)

I would like to see a better picture, I don't think that's a Sanchezi.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

As mantioned on another forum before, I'm leaning towards sanchezi but you'll just have to check the scutes to make sure...


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

BRUNER247 said:


> Yeah I'm not buying it. Locust knows what it is. He just showing it off.lol. I don't blame ya he's nice! Have any more pics?










Its not mine, but being sold as purple spilo..il try for closer pics


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Nice fish. Id say sanchezi, though im not totally sure on this one. I dont see any purple for a purple spilo, but in person and pictures i know can be totally different


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

I just messn with you locust.purple sanchezi Idk? But looks like sanchezi to me.regardless of whatever he is, he's nice looking n has good color.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

ANDONI said:


> I would like to see a better picture, I don't think that's a Sanchezi.


I agree.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

^^^^^^^what are you thinking, Ja'eh?!...Judging from that pic, I don't see what else it can be.


----------



## ANDONI (Jul 11, 2004)

Da said:


> ^^^^^^^what are you thinking, Ja'eh?!...Judging from that pic, I don't see what else it can be.


I'd just like to see some clearer pictures in order to make an Id.


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

Vid


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Still think S.sanchezi...


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Da said:


> ^^^^^^^what are you thinking, Ja'eh?!...Judging from that pic, I don't see what else it can be.


In the pic above it looks similar in shape to another serra species or at least to me, it most likely is a sanchezi but I still would like to see a better flank shot.


----------

